# Betta and Dwarf pleco(ancistrus)?



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

I'm feeding my bettas in a seperated tank, and with the summer, alg growth gone crazy, so in all seperated parts, can I add one dwarf pleco(ancistrus) to my boys and girls.


There is one bowlish thing as cave in all parts and that's all.

Would it be safe for my bettas and ancistrus?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

What's the size of each section? When you say "there is one brownish thing as cave in all parts" what exactly does that mean? Does it mean you have the decoration in each section or they're able to swim through it to other sections? Are you going to be moving the Pleco from one section to the next? I advise to figure out what's causing the algae. Is the tank in direct sunlight? Are the tank lights on too long?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I think you would be better off getting a nerite snail for each.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Ancestris plecos get to be about 4 inches long, they are quite beautiful but really need some driftwood to be long life happy.

A nerite, mystery or ramshorn snails would be great with bettas and possibly even amano shrimp.


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

No parts are individuals they cant trespass their parts till I let them.

It's because of the sunlight, they see sunlight, cant handle it, summer days, long sunny days, cant move them too.

It's not dangerous but does not look clean 

ı do not like snails, that's why I'm looking for dwarf plecos.

and that's what I have in each section

http://mcdn01.gittigidiyor.net/5434/AKVARYUM-DEKORU-DELIKLI-KUP-COMLEK__54343190_0.jpg


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

How big is each section? That will really determine what works best for your set up.


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

shellieca said:


> How big is each section? That will really determine what works best for your set up.


8 liters for each section

Maybe I should go for snails but really dont like them


----------

